# What is a dwarf pygmy? Does this breed even exist?



## konababy (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi! I am the proud owner and mama of a 2 1/2 month old pygmy goat named Layla. I want to get another goat soon- I have heard of a dwarf pygmy. Is there even such a breed?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

There are 2 miniature breeds of goats: Pygmys and Nigerian Dwarfs. Nigerian Dwarfs have been developed for dairy production. Pygmys produce milk, of course, but are considered more of a pet or meat animal. They have different body types (Pygmys are stockier and chunkier; Nigerian Dwarfs have a lighter build and more dairy characteristics) and different color patterns for their coats. Many people don't know the proper name for either breed of goat, so they use the terms interchangeably.

More than once folks have come to TGS to introduce us to their new pygmys only to find out they were actually Nigerians - or vice versa!

This farm sells pygmy goats: http://www.ourbuckeyefarms.com/pygmy-goats-for-sale.html

This one sells Nigerian Dwarfs: http://valleysedgefarm.weebly.com

Both breeds are much smaller than the big goats and both are just adorable. :-D


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good info groovy!!! 

Maybe they are calling the cross of both breed a dwarf pygmy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dwarf Pygmy is usually from someone who has no clue on goat breeds. Most of the time they have mixes and just call any type of small goat a Dwarf Pygmy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No such thing as a "Dwarf Pygmy." 

There is Nigerian Dwarf and there is Pygmy. Completely different breeds. Both are about the same size though.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A dwarf pygmy is the same as a Nigerian Pygmy. People make up names for breeds they don't know.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Both pygmies and Nigerians are dwarf goats by definition. Both come from the original same line of dwarf goats in Cameroon Africa. They split off the good Milking goats and developed a line that are better milk producers which became known as the Nigerian Dwarf. Some of the differences is the Nigerians through more variation in colors and they can have blue eyes. They are also more refined with more leg.
http://www.ndga.org/ndga-breed-standard.html

The pygmies are were much stockier and broader and they were used primarily as the meat goat. They are solid colors being black, grey, carmel or brown with black or brown socks down the legs and they can have a dorsal stripe. They can have white belly bands and a blue eye would be a disqualification. Here is the npga breed standard: http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/breed_standard.asp


----------

